# during portmaster -a make failed on All >> en-freebsd-doc-49749,1 >> chinese/arphicttf (3/141)



## nedry (Mar 13, 2017)

Hi i was doing a portmaster -a and en-freebsd-doc-49749,1 was flagged to be upgraded. here is the output from the failed command.


```
===>>> All >> en-freebsd-doc-49749,1 >> chinese/arphicttf (3/141)

===>>> Returning to dependency check for chinese/arphicttf
===>>> Dependency check complete for chinese/arphicttf

===>>> All >> en-freebsd-doc-49749,1 >> chinese/arphicttf (3/141)

===>  Cleaning for zh-arphicttf-2.11_5

You may use the following options:
        chinese_arphicttf_SET+=GHOSTSCRIPT      - if you want Ghostscript support
        chinese_arphicttf_SET+=X11              - if you want X Window support

===>   NOTICE:

The arphicttf port currently does not have a maintainer. As a result, it is
more likely to have unresolved issues, not be up-to-date, or even be removed in
the future. To volunteer to maintain this port, please create an issue at:

https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla

More information about port maintainership is available at:

https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/articles/contributing/ports-contributing.html#maintain-port

===>  Found saved configuration for zh-arphicttf-2.11_5
===>   zh-arphicttf-2.11_5 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
===> Fetching all distfiles required by zh-arphicttf-2.11_5 for building
===>  Extracting for zh-arphicttf-2.11_5

You may use the following options:
        chinese_arphicttf_SET+=GHOSTSCRIPT      - if you want Ghostscript support
        chinese_arphicttf_SET+=X11              - if you want X Window support

===>   NOTICE:

The arphicttf port currently does not have a maintainer. As a result, it is
more likely to have unresolved issues, not be up-to-date, or even be removed in
the future. To volunteer to maintain this port, please create an issue at:

https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla

More information about port maintainership is available at:

https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/articles/contributing/ports-contributing.html#maintain-port

===>  Found saved configuration for zh-arphicttf-2.11_5
===>   zh-arphicttf-2.11_5 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
===> Fetching all distfiles required by zh-arphicttf-2.11_5 for building
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for zh-arphicttf-2.11.tar.gz.
===>  Patching for zh-arphicttf-2.11_5
===>  Configuring for zh-arphicttf-2.11_5
===>  Staging for zh-arphicttf-2.11_5
===>   Generating temporary packing list
install  -m 0644 /usr/ports/chinese/arphicttf/work/arphic/font/bkai00mp.ttf /usr/ports/chinese/arphicttf/work/stage/usr/local/share/fonts/TrueType
install  -m 0644 /usr/ports/chinese/arphicttf/work/arphic/font/bsmi00lp.ttf /usr/ports/chinese/arphicttf/work/stage/usr/local/share/fonts/TrueType
install  -m 0644 /usr/ports/chinese/arphicttf/work/arphic/font/gbsn00lp.ttf /usr/ports/chinese/arphicttf/work/stage/usr/local/share/fonts/TrueType
install  -m 0644 /usr/ports/chinese/arphicttf/work/arphic/font/gkai00mp.ttf /usr/ports/chinese/arphicttf/work/stage/usr/local/share/fonts/TrueType
cp -f -fr /usr/ports/chinese/arphicttf/work/arphic/license /usr/ports/chinese/arphicttf/work/stage/usr/local/share/arphicttf
install  -m 0644 /usr/ports/chinese/arphicttf/work/arphic/logo.gif /usr/ports/chinese/arphicttf/work/arphic/release.txt /usr/ports/chinese/arphicttf/work/stage/usr/local/share/arphicttf
===>  Running ttfm.sh
/usr/local/bin/ttfm.sh --add xttfm /usr/ports/chinese/arphicttf/work/stage/usr/local/share/fonts/TrueType/bkai00mp.ttf
make[2]: exec(/usr/local/bin/ttfm.sh) failed (No such file or directory)
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/chinese/arphicttf
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/chinese/arphicttf
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/chinese/arphicttf

===>>> make stage failed for chinese/arphicttf
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for chinese/arphicttf failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for misc/freebsd-doc-en failed
===>>> Aborting update
```


----------



## nedry (Mar 13, 2017)

a further look and a  manual compile results in the following error message: 
	
	



```
zh-arphicttf-2.11_5 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/ttfm.sh - not found
```


----------

